

Amazon Elastic File System - adamveld12
https://aws.amazon.com/efs/

======
cddotdotslash
It'd be awesome if they enabled Lambda access to this. Right now one thing
preventing me from using Lambda for a project is that it has to re-download a
bunch of base assets before a job can start. If they could all be cached on
EFS, I wouldn't need to hit S3 10,000 times.

------
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9349501](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9349501)

